# 2-night Catskills backpack trip with beginner wife + dog?



## brooklynjordan (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello -
Any recommendations for a 2-night backpacking trip in the Catskills for myself and my wife and our 10 lb. cockapoo dog?
We're fit and in our early 30's. I've done some backpacking in my college days, while this will be my wife's 1st time. We have all the necessary gear and  are looking for something to ease into, with about 5-6 miles per day.   Preferably a round-trip with only 1 car.
thank you,
Jordan


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2011)

brooklynjordan said:


> Hello -
> Any recommendations for a 2-night backpacking trip in the Catskills for myself and my wife and our 10 lb. cockapoo dog?
> We're fit and in our early 30's. I've done some backpacking in my college days, while this will be my wife's 1st time. We have all the necessary gear and  are looking for something to ease into, with about 5-6 miles per day.   Preferably a round-trip with only 1 car.
> thank you,
> Jordan



Not sure how the state campgrounds are regarding dogs, but Woodland Valley campsite might be your best bet. Good camping along a mountain creek and there are a ton of trails that begin/terminate/junction right there. Some of my favorite hikes in the Cats run through there. Not too rustic, there are facilities like showers.

There are strict rules regarding the local black bear population.


----------



## catskills (Jul 15, 2011)

*Of high importance to your dogs safety.*  In the Catskills, especially the higher elevations, watch our for porcupines at night. I recommend do not take your dog off the leash after 7:00pm.  Each campsite is different.  You will know by 11:00pm if you have a  porcupine problem or not near your campsite. You don't want your dog to get a face full of quills and then have a frantic drive to the vet.  

Drive into Spruceton, NY  valley off route 42 to hike up to Hunter Mountain fire tower.   The trail head for Hunter Mtn fire tower is all the way at the end of the road.  Consistent grade hike no extreme steepness. About 2/3 of the way up is John Robs Lean-to with nice views and excellent clean spring water.  Not too many mosquitoes. Saturday night may be a problem here with too many other campers.  Any other night of the week you should be by yourself.  

After camping at John Robs lean-to you can hike up to Hunter mtn fire tower and/or over to the top of the Hunter mtn ski slope.  

Another alternative is you can even cheat a little and take the hunter mtn sky ride up  with backpacks, and dog,  and then backpack 1.5 miles over to John Robbs lean-to.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's a website with some hiking routes;
http://www.catskillguide.com/hiking.htm

...and here is a very good book if you want to see some waterfalls:
Catskill Region Waterfall Guide by Russell Dunn
http://www.amazon.com/Catskill-Region-Waterfall-Guide-Russell/dp/1883789435


----------

